# Spezialisieren / Skill 335



## Greshnak (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
Bin Level 64 Arkan-Mage und ne Frage zu Schneiderei

1. Der Lehrer in Thrallmar lehrt mir das letzte Schneiderstück mit Skill 335, und was is dann? Und muss ich weiterhin immer zu dem laufen oder kann ich iwann später auch wieder in Og lernen?

2. Welche Spezialisierung sollte ich machen? Durch Zaubermacht is das ganze ja jetzt egal ob Frostschaden oder Schattenschaden bei dem Item sind is ja eh ZM jetzt alles. Würdet ihr mir was bestimmtes trotzdem empfehlen? Werd erstmal Arkan bleiben und vllt später Frost nochmal wenn ich wieder darauf Lust hab.


Und bitte spammt diesen Thread ma nich zu und macht keine Kommentare zu dieser Aussage, es nervt einfach nur!


----------



## Davatar (2. März 2009)

Aufauf in die Scherbenwelt dort gibts neue Rezepte.
Ansonsten schau mal in den Schneiderguide hier


----------



## Samurai666 (3. März 2009)

Habs im guide net gefunden... wo kann ich mich auf eine Stoffrichtung spezialisieren?also zB. Mondstoff?


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. März 2009)

in shattrat kann man sich spezialisieren:

Schattenstoff bei Andrion Dunkelweber http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=22212

Zauberstoff bei Gidge Spruchwirker http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=22213

Urmondstoff bei Nasmara Mondweise http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=22208

Mondstoff bekommt man ja eh schon viel früher (von Qia http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=11189)


----------



## Syriora (10. März 2009)

Also da du eine Mage bist, würd ich dir für den Anfang Schattenstoff-Spezialisierung empfehlen, da dies in WOTLK die Kleidung ist, die auch Trefferwertung drauf hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Greshnak (10. März 2009)

Und wo in der Scherbenwelt neue Rezepte? Da is ja grad der Lehrer der mir nix beibringt.
Ab welchem Skill geht spezialisieren? 



Ich mach dieses Schattenzwirnstoffschneiderei.


----------



## d2wap (11. März 2009)

Die Rezepte für die Spzialisierungen gibts beim Spezialisierungslehrer.
Erst ab Lich King gibts ab 375+ neue Rezepte.


----------



## Greshnak (14. März 2009)

Ab welchem Skill kann man sich spezialisieren?


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. März 2009)

schau doch einfach mal die links an

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=24316



> Muster: Zauberstoff
> Benötigt Schneiderei (350)


----------



## Greshnak (22. März 2009)

Jo danke Leute jetzt weiß ich alles.


----------

